# UPLOAD Bild -> Thumbnail erstellen -> Thumbnail-Url in DB Speichern



## K@TooN (5. Februar 2005)

Liebe Coder,

Nachdem ich von meinem ersten Gedanken, Grafiken als BLOB speichern entgültig eines besseren belehrt wurde (durch I-Net Recherche), möchte ich dies über ein Filesystem regeln.

*Mein Ziel:*
Ich möchte über ein Formular eine Produktbeschreibung in eine DB einfügen. 
Neben Artikelname, Hersteller, Beschreibung, Farbe, Größe und blahblah soll man auch eine Grafik direkt von der Festplatte hinzufügen können (unabhängig von der Dateigröße). 
Für die Produktliste auf der Homepage sollen die Grafiken alle dieselbe Größe haben --> ergo brauche ich auch ein Thumbnail. Wenn man auf das Thumbnail klickt, öffnet sich die Grafik in Originalgröße in einem neuen Fenster.

*Mein Problem:*
Wie schreibe ich hierfür das Upload-Script für die Bilder, so dass die Datei in einen Ordner namens /bilder gespeichert werden, ein Thumbnail der Größe height:xxx width:yyy erstellt und im /thumbnail Ordner gespeichert wird, und "jetzt kommts" beide Urls in der selben Tabelle, wie die Produktdaten gespeichert werden

Für Euere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Timbonet (5. Februar 2005)

Wo liegt denn dein Problem? Du hast alle Schritte bereits angegeben:
- Script zum Dateiupload
- Erstellen eines Thumbnails des hochgeladenen Bildes
- Einfügen von Daten in eine Datenbank

Drei relativ einfache Schritte, die auch schon ausführlich hier behandelt wurden.


----------



## tittli (5. Februar 2005)

Zwischenfrage: Kann man mit PHP als Thumb ein neues Bild erstellen? Normalerweise lässt man das Thumb doch jedes mal neu berechnen, oder?
gruss


----------



## Timbonet (5. Februar 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zwischenfrage: Kann man mit PHP als Thumb ein neues Bild erstellen? Normalerweise lässt man das Thumb doch jedes mal neu berechnen, oder?
> gruss



Klar kannst du das. Ich würde es einmal berechnen und dann speichern, ist weitaus nicht so belastend für den Server wie es jedesmal zu erstellen.


----------



## K@TooN (6. Februar 2005)

Timbonet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn dein Problem? Du hast alle Schritte bereits angegeben:
> - Script zum Dateiupload
> - Erstellen eines Thumbnails des hochgeladenen Bildes
> - Einfügen von Daten in eine Datenbank
> ...




Mein Problem liegt an meiner Unwissenheit! Was muss ich hinzufügen, dass der Pfad zu der hochgeladenen Datei mit in die DB geschrieben wird. Denn ich möchte hinterher nicht manuell die Url hinzufügen.
Also: welchen Codeschnipsel brauche ich, damit der Pfad zur hochgeladenen Datei als Variable neben den Produktdaten automatisch in eine DB geschrieben wird.


MfG

K@TooN


----------



## Timbonet (6. Februar 2005)

Du erstellst dafür 2 Felder in deinen Produktinfos, meinetwegen bild_gross und bild_klein. In diesen legst du den Pfad ab - den hast du ja automatisch durch den Upload - und du bist fertig. Da du ja schon andere Sachen in der Datenbank hast, gehe ich davon aus, daß du weißt, wie man Datenbanken manipuliert, allgemein läßt sich das nicht sagen, du hast ja keinen Typ angegeben.


----------



## nautiLus` (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo hab mal eine Frage und zwar: ist es möglich, dass ich ein Thumbnail erstelle, und dieses gleich ausgebe, ohne dass ich eine Bilddatei speichere?

Bei imagejpeg ist das schon möglich was ich gelesen habe: 

Laut Manual:


> Die Angabe des Dateinamens filename ist optional. Fehlt er, werden die erzeugten Bilddaten direkt ausgegeben.



Das gibt mir aber nur direkt das Bild im Browser aus. Ich würde das Bild aber gerne in eine HTML Datei einbinden.

Wie geh ich da am besten vor?


----------



## Timbonet (24. Februar 2005)

Du kannst keine Bilddaten in HTML einbinden, du kannst nur einen Verweis auf eine Datei, die ein Bild liefert, per Img-Tag machen.


----------



## nautiLus` (24. Februar 2005)

Timbonet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst keine Bilddaten in HTML einbinden, du kannst nur einen Verweis auf eine Datei, die ein Bild liefert, per Img-Tag machen.



Ok, hab mich schlampig ausgedrückt, natürlich will ich es mit dem img Tag einbinden.
Weiß wer weiter?


----------



## Chocobanana (25. Februar 2005)

@ KaTooN:

Codeschnippsel findest du hier im Forum glaub ich genügend. Kannst die auch mal mein Skript anschaun. Bei mir funktioniert das super. Ich geb dafür aber keine Garantie.......

Hier der Link zum Zip File: http://www.sbg.at/zx-6r/tmp/Bilderupload.zip

Greetz,
Choco


----------



## K@TooN (4. März 2005)

@ ALL

Danke liebe Leute. Bin mittlerweile selbst darauf gekommen. Mein Script kann nun Bilder hochladen, zusätzliche Thumbs erstellen, und auf Wunsch auch die Bilder wieder löschen (aus DB und per unlink vom Server).


Danke


K@TooN


----------

